# Wynwood Walls in Miami FL (pic heavy)



## frommrstomommy (May 16, 2017)

Finally made it down to this place and took some photos with a friend  

1


wynwood-4782 by Bonnie Craig, on Flickr

2


wynwood-4817 by Bonnie Craig, on Flickr

3


wynwood-4827 by Bonnie Craig, on Flickr

4


wynwood-4828 by Bonnie Craig, on Flickr

5


wynwood-4828-2 by Bonnie Craig, on Flickr

6


wynwood-4829 by Bonnie Craig, on Flickr

7


wynwood-4830 by Bonnie Craig, on Flickr

8


wynwood-4846 by Bonnie Craig, on Flickr

9


wynwood-4856 by Bonnie Craig, on Flickr

10


wynwood-4791 by Bonnie Craig, on Flickr

11


wynwood-4794 by Bonnie Craig, on Flickr

12


wynwood-4798 by Bonnie Craig, on Flickr

13


wynwood-4801 by Bonnie Craig, on Flickr

14


wynwood-4821 by Bonnie Craig, on Flickr

15


wynwood-4843 by Bonnie Craig, on Flickr

16


wynwood-4861 by Bonnie Craig, on Flickr

17


wynwood-4866 by Bonnie Craig, on Flickr

18


wynwood-4868 by Bonnie Craig, on Flickr

19


wynwood-4887 by Bonnie Craig, on Flickr

20


wynwood-4848 by Bonnie Craig, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (May 16, 2017)

Innnnnnnnnn-tense!

Very cool.


----------



## BrentC (May 16, 2017)

Very cool place!   Great set.


----------



## Derrel (May 16, 2017)

Good pics! What a great tan you have! Here in Oregon we are all pasty white!


----------



## frommrstomommy (May 17, 2017)

Thanks x3! 

Beach days any chance I get!!


----------



## jcdeboever (May 17, 2017)

Great color.


----------



## smoke665 (May 17, 2017)

Wow! Great place to spend the day.


----------

